# Anyone want An Avatar Made?



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone want me to make them an avatar? I'm having fun messing around with photoshop! I can make siggys too but im not sure what the size requirements for siggys on this site are or if siggy images are even allowed...

But if you want an avatar give me a picture, and let me know if there are any specific colors or words you want on it!! 

Here are a couple of examples I whipped up quick! 

<--- I also made my current avatar.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

These are great! :-D
Here are a few pictures, pick the one you like ;-) Do anything!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here you are! I hope you like it!!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Oooh, I would like one! Either picture, whichever works better. 

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Fish/e82579c3.jpg

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Fish/8bd05818.jpg


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

These are great! May I have one too please? Here is the pic! Surprize me with the design! His name is Fred by the way! Thanks!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Here you are! I hope you like it!!


Omg! I love ittttt!!!! :-D


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Lioncalie I hope you like it! I can redo it if you don't!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you make me one?








If you can make it so its just my little fish, that would be great!
His name is Philip. He passed away last year.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> Lioncalie I hope you like it! I can redo it if you don't!


I like it! Thank you. :-D


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here you go Blackberrybetta


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here you go PhilipPhish! I did the best I could with the photo!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

so cute! thanks so much! I really miss him!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you do one for me... pretty please? Thanks!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Holy cow, its big!! Sorry


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Oooh Could you please do one for Bob Buttons?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

You wouldn't mind making one of little rose, would you? It is kinda of big. You can resize it if you need to.


----------



## bellasia (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi

Love your pics can you do one of Blaze please


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Great artwork! Can you please make an avatar of Carnelian, one of my new bettas from Thailand. He is an Orange polka dot OHM...I just spawned him with his sibling and I now have about 50 3 day old fry!


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Can you make me a avatar?


----------

